

Get typical traffic for roads, not just highways on Google Maps - dannyr
http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2012/04/get-typical-traffic-for-roads-not-just.html

======
kylemaxwell
The data don't exist to get near-realtime updates, but having "typical
traffic" certainly helps much more than simple estimates based on speed limits
(and hopefully traffic controls like stop lights or roundabouts).

~~~
dlokshin
Does Google do anything with the data it collects from those using Android
Navigation? That could certainly provide enough realtime data in some parts I
would think.

~~~
yellowbkpk
Yes, absolutely. I've seen the traffic status change from green to red for my
stretch of road when I was stopped in traffic for a while I was running their
Android navigation app.

~~~
pwf
That may be the case, but I don't think the data is actually used to route
you. I missed an exit once and had my estimated transit time drop by 20
minutes, as it was going to put me on a heavily clogged highway. It knew how
the traffic was too, since my traffic light changed as well, from red to
green.

------
ars
TomTom has this on their GPS units, and it's a killer feature. They call it IQ
routes - but it's not just some roads, it's all of them.

Instead of using the defined speed limit on each road to calculate how long it
takes to travel it, they use the actual speed instead (for each 15 minute
segment of the day).

It works really well, as long as I don't make any incorrect turns, I no longer
sit in traffic.

~~~
tocomment
That sounds amazing. How do I get it? Buy any Tom Tom? Do I have to subscribe
to anything?

~~~
MrUnknown
It needs the IQ Routes feature. I don't know if it is standard or not.

~~~
ars
After quite a lot of research my suggestion as best for the money is the
TomTom XXL 540TM. It includes lifetime map updates (the M) and an included FM
traffic receiver (the T).

Don't get the 550 instead, the 540 is much better.

If it's too large for you, the XL 340TM is identical in everything except
screen size.

The other models have lots of other features (voice input, bluetooth, mp3
player), but they didn't seem worth the money to me.

The only drawback I've had with it is that it takes longer than I would like
to recalculate a route if you miss a turn - especially if the destination is
distant.

~~~
tocomment
Thanks for looking that up. So I'm reading about the route IQ thing; it
doesn't sound like it uses current traffic data to change the routes? Only
historical?

Also does the FM receiver work in most places? I'm pretty far away from any
cities.

~~~
ars
Yes, historical average for that road and for that 15 minute time slice. If
you want more current data you might consider the live models that use
cellular data connections to download more accurate data. (But you have to pay
yearly subscriptions - there may be a lifetime model, I'm not sure.)

The traffic receiver will get you current conditions for the larger roads.
It's pretty much only the roads that you'll hear mentioned during traffic
segments on news radio. So if you have traffic on your local radio you'll
probably have traffic from the receiver as well (you must also have a large FM
station in your area since it piggybacks on that). It also includes all
construction issues and lane restrictions/closures, even those not mentioned
on the radio (I assume they get it from the municipality).

If you are far from cities I can't image you have much traffic - where it
really shines is when you travel to a city. It will tell you "In 5 miles on
the road you are on there is a slowdown to 20 mph lasting for 2 miles."

Due to bandwidth restrictions it's not super accurate on exactly where on the
road the slowdown starts/ends but it's pretty good. The GPS unit will
automatically recalculate your route to avoid the traffic if it can find a
better way. Or you can have it avoid the traffic no matter if it thinks the
alternate route is slower.

------
yellowbkpk
They've had this feature for at least a couple years. I remember hearing that
they pulled it off maps.google.com a while back (keeping it in their Android
mobile Maps and Navigation apps) so perhaps they're re-releasing it after some
internal changes.

------
rogerbinns
Have these Google people actually used their own app? When I bring up Google
Maps for Android, the settings I get are Switch Account, Cache Settings and
Labs. If I bring up Navigation then the only setting is screen dimming. Oh and
both have some setting to bring up pages of legalese. Where exactly am I
supposed to enable or disable this location setting?

Thankfully they do support secondary roads. My Garmin GPS has a live traffic
receiver but only has information on the highways and _very_ major side roads.
This means it can't make a decision about getting off the highway if there is
a problem.

Google also unhelpfully do not make it possible to report map errors from with
the Maps/Navigation app. They claim there is parking in the middle of a park
near me which is definitely not the case.

